# 1930s shelby



## dmk441 (May 24, 2015)

A friend picked this one up for me at memory lane. I'm trying to determine what is all correct on it, fenders, handlebars. wheels, etc... I have been told the front fender light is for a prewar rollfast. If anyone has any insight or parts for this bike, just let me know. send a pm. Also, Perhaps someone has an ad that would help pin point the year as well as possible options, tank, fender light, etc.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## slick (May 24, 2015)

Ok. Well, first off, being Dr. Shelby, i want this bike. Your rack, seat, guard, and headlight are incorrect. So do me a favor and sell the rest to me. Pm me if you're interested. 

The bike is a pre-1939 according to the fork.


----------



## slick (May 24, 2015)

Well, the truss rods say 1937, yet the chainring says 1939...... btw, i want this bike....


----------



## slick (May 24, 2015)

Front fender has one flat brace, one postwar embossed brace. The flat brace is correct being a 1937-39. Rear fender had a delta defender taillight which appears to be hanging from the top tube.....


----------



## npence (May 24, 2015)

That was my old bike. Hope to see it on the road again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (May 24, 2015)

I'd put it at a 37. Headlight, Chain guard, rack and seat not so. Rear light is ok.  This model is shown in John Polizzi's Shelby book Pages 51/52 and list it as either a model ae 750 or a 705. Both pic show it with the same chainring. Nice find....Id be happy to have it.
Tom


----------



## dmk441 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks so far for the feedback. This is all very helpful.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 25, 2015)

Nice shelby but i never seen one with this style frame before intresting!!


----------



## cds2323 (May 25, 2015)

Nice bike. Could also be a 1936 model, chainring was available then too. The AE 750 had the electrical equipment, taillight and headlight. The headlight was probably a Delta horn lite but could've been a silver ray. Can't find the catalog view of this model with a tank, swear I've seen one. Pretty sure there was a single bar with a tank on here awhile ago. In my opinion I wouldn't add the tank (unless you know for sure it had one that someone removed) as the single bar is what's unique to this bike. With a tank it looks like all the double bars out there. It's cool as a single bar. 

Curious about the front fork. Are the ends slotted for hub removal or are they the holes requiring the fork to be spread to remove the hub? I've had 36 Shelby's that had that style fork. I think by 37 they were slotted (open ended).


----------



## Conkity (May 28, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, that wheel set was pretty much not used after 36 too.


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 10, 2016)

Bunch of bits and pieces that are wrong,seat,guard,rack,headlight,also looks like it suffered a front end crash,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

